# Safety in Numbers



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

From other posts I have read, it seems like there is certianly safety in numbers where winged predators are concerned. I have been thinking about this since the hawk incident, and also about the opposite side of the coin -over population.

I want Punky to be able to go out into the world safely come spring time. And this is such a beautiful place for him to live. There are several water sources nearby, and many neighbords have pet birds of their own and leave out seed for wild flocks to come by to keep their birds company. There is a small, established flock of pigeons (abaout 10-25 birds depending on the day)in the building right next to mine, about 100 feet away. They have showed no interest in coming over this way so far. 

Punky needs a friend. Of that I am certian. I have been in contact with an Avian Hospital here who have said they would contact me when they had a releasable pigeon that needed a place to stay over the winter. But if they send me an adult, wouldn't that bird leave to go back to his/her original home? Then Punky would be alone again.

So what I was thinking was to request squeakers. Maybe 5 at most. Then he'd have his own tiny flock. And making friends with another flock would be easier and safer until they did.

So in a nutshell, my idea is to take down the netting that keeps the pigeons on the deck come good spring weather. They would still be able to roost on the deck and have plenty of food and water. As the weeks go by, I'd decrease the food slowly until they were finding food on their own and still look robust and healthy. Then I'd remove their favorite nesting areas on the deck. Following that, I'd put food on the roof near the deck to encourage new nesting areas. Then I'd seal off the deck with netting again, so they can't get in. This would be around summer time.

I'm doing this last step, because this is an apartment complex. While it's a park-like setting here, within a pet friendly community, and individual apartment dweller would not necessarily appreciate his deck full of pigeons. So this way if we move out, the pigeons are nesting on the roof like the on other building, not in an area that would be a nusance. 

So what do you think? Has anyone done something like this? Let me know if I am overlooking something. And if you think it's a good idea, send me some kiddos.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

is this pigeon a pet raised from a baby? or an adult feral you resued?


----------

